# Oat cakes...



## HelenHanfe (Feb 21, 2016)

Rather than bread (even brown), thought about trying oat cakes with my soup..after reading an article about a woman giving up sugar and these being her 'saviours'.....

They look dry and tasteless...but that aside, might they be a good substitute for bread ? Anyone tried them - and can you recommend what might be the better of the types available ?

Thanks/Helen.


----------



## Annette (Feb 21, 2016)

For me, the best oatcakes are Nairns -I particularly like the ones with cheese in.


----------



## khskel (Feb 21, 2016)

Nairns fine ground for me. I even like them dry on their own


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 22, 2016)

I love oatcakes, and it's the cheese Nairns for me every time although I like any of them really.  I have cheese oatcakes and hummus quite often for my lunch, and they're my "biscuit" of choice for keeping me above hypo level when out walking.  Fine milled are my preference but you might want to try rough cut as well because I believe they're slower to digest


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 22, 2016)

If you can find corn cakes, I found them to be the lowest carb. Odd to start with but got used to them.


----------



## HelenHanfe (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback ! Have never seen the cheese ones....and corn cakes - new to me !  I'll be sussing out a couple of new shops to try and find them. Thanks again  

Helen


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 22, 2016)

Where I live now (North Staffordshire) there is only one type of oatcake:







Available from supermarkets or the traditional oatcake shops.  Fillings can include cheese, sausage, bacon, eggs etc etc.  They are filled then rolled up ready to be eaten.  Delicious.  Carbs about the same as a slice of bread - 15g.  They're soft like pancakes so not your usual accompaniment with soup.


----------



## Riri (Feb 23, 2016)

Morrissons (and many other shops I'm sure) sell a thin triangular shape oatcake which are lovely - Scottish brand but can't remember it. Nairns come a close second. Oatcakes are a regular lunch for me with cheese and homeade soup.


----------



## Miketor (Mar 9, 2016)

You could try the Deans wheat free oatcakes, they are a little lower in carbs and sugar than others and taste good. Tesco sell them, but have not been able to get them in Morrisons where I live.


----------



## Carolg (Mar 13, 2016)

Nairns oatcakes are great and splitbinto packs of 6 so dont go floppy or soft quivkly when you open them.i find shops own are a wee bit cheaper, and think they are also fine. Birds love them if you don't get round yo eating them


----------



## Confusingtheblues (Mar 20, 2016)

I use Savour Bake Wheat Crackers from Aldi.  They are 3g per biscuit, and <0.5g sugars.  Now the bics are thin, but I find a couple very good without spiking me.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 21, 2016)

Being a Scot by origin, I follow my Grandma's advice to buy best value oatcakes, which usually means supermarket own brand, but sometimes branded, when on offer. Always with butter and / or cheese. I discovered for myself that they are excellent for lunches when backpacking, ideally matched with tubes of cheese spread.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 21, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Where I live now (North Staffordshire) there is only one type of oatcake:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very tasty, but only available intermittently from various supermarkets near me in West Yorkshire. I buy them when possible, but only to eat immediately, as they don't keep for future backpacking trips.


----------

